# motivational tips



## nick wege (Apr 7, 2020)

any tips/ motivation ideas for a type 2 man who lost 10 kg last year but has lapsed. depressed over weight gain and stressful caring duties on behalf a dementia sufferer.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 7, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @nick wege .  I am glad you have found us.

Firstly well done on your weight loss last year.
What strategies did you use to achieve this?
They obviously worked.
Can you pick one of those and focus on that?

The extent of my weight loss is when my clothes get a bit tight I eat less and do more.
I have never done a weight loss programme so I will let others come up with their tips.


----------



## nick wege (Apr 7, 2020)

thanks very much for your reply. i had a wedding in south africa to go to jan 2019 . i was very motivated and also i was on a GP scheme foe weight loss-1YOU .ive just lost my will i suppose and my caring duties have started my comfort eating again.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the forum @nick wege 

I like to comfort eat too, it's horrible to have to give it up but needs must. I started low carb yesterday and feel a bit better already. It's hard being a carer too, you're bound to feel down from time to time.


----------



## nick wege (Apr 7, 2020)

thanks ditto now is not the time for me to feel down considering what world we live in right now. i must get my act together. thanks so much stay safe


----------

